
Ask HN: Why is there no emphasis on training in tech culture? - taurath
Every tech company could meet their diversity goals tomorrow if they had a good training program. Your “very selective” (read: White, Indian, Asian) hires aren’t that great to begin with. Why not invest in underrepresented communities?
======
austincheney
Because it’s more convenient not to and because the job market discourages it.
Training costs time and money in a world where developers rapidly shift
between employers. The assumption is that job candidates are trained by a
prior employer and fully ready to execute the work of the current employer,
which is a fallacy of preferential bias.

Other industries solve for these problems by mandating training as part
licensing programs either through broker/agent relationships or through
internship/residency programs.

------
petr25102018
Most companies don't have any diversity goals (if you mean gender, color, age,
...) and I assume that those that do, they do it mainly for political reasons.

Just hiring people of different color or gender doesn't increase the success
of a business. So why would it be a priority? Businesses typically only need
people who will get the job done, no matter who they are.

Why companies don't have training programs is another (good) question.

